# Crowfall-Community.de - Offizielle Fansite



## Crowfall Community (27. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Liebe buffed-Gemeinschaft! 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Mein Name ist 'Shiro' und als leitende Hand der *ersten offiziellen Crowfall Fanseite* im deutschsprachigen Raum habe ich das Vergnügen euch von uns zu und dem Spiel Crowfall zu erzählen.

Crowfall ist ein PvP orientiertes MMORPG, welches von J. Todd Coleman und Gordon Walton im Zuge einer Kickstarter Kampagne ins Leben gerufen wurde. Die beiden Gründer von ArtCraft Entertainment, dem Entwickler Studio hinter Crowfall, haben bereits jahrelange MMO Erfahrung mit Spielen wie Shadowbane, Ultima Online oder Sims Online. Im Unterschied zum klassischen MMORPG verfolgt Crowfall einen anderen Weg der Langzeitmotivation. Denn obwohl es persistente Spielelemente geben wird, beruht das Konzept auf einem Strategiespiel ähnlichem Aufbau von zeitlich befristeten Kampagnen.

 

Wir (Crowfall-Community.de) begleiten das Studio nun bereits seit der Kickstarter Kampagne mit unserer Berichterstattung, Exklusiv-Interviews und als unterstützende Kraft bei der Vergrößerung des europäischen Marktes. Seit der erfolgreichen Beendigung der Kickstarter Kampagne im März befindet sich das Spiel in Entwicklung. Das Studio leistet dabei unglaubliches, denn seit Anfang September befindet sich Crowfall in einem "Pre-Alpha" Status, in dem ausgewählte Unterstützer der Kickstarter- bzw. späteren Website-Kampagne Zugang gewährt wurde und das Kampfsystem getestet werden konnte. Diese ersten, sehr frühen Tests waren dabei vollkommen zugänglich und ohne NDA. Das heißt, es gibt mittlerweile unzähliges Video- und Bildmaterial und während der Tests waren Twitch Streams sehr beliebt.

 

Seit diesem Zeitpunkt stehen wir auch mit offiziellen Vertretern des deutschsprachigen Raums in engem Kontakt und sind daher ein Sprachrohr der Community. Wir leiten Fragen, Anregungen und Wünsche stellvertretend für unsere Community an die verantwortlichen Personen weiter und liefern euch natürlich weiterhin aktuelle News, Videos und Interviews rund um Crowfall.

 

Mit Voranschreiten des Spiels wächst auch unser *Service für euch*. Derzeit bieten wir neben einem großen und aktiven Forum, der aktuellen Newsberichterstattung auch einige Datenbanken für euch zum durchstöbern:


Neuigkeiten (Offizielle, Fans & Presse, Mitglieder News, CFC)
Forum
Gilden Datenbank (Gilden- / Mitgliedersuche)
Videothek (Video Datenbank)
Informationen zum Spiel / FAQs
Unsere Plattform ist so aufgebaut, dass jedes unserer Mitglieder eigenständig Inhalte mit der Community teilen kann. So kann ein Gildenleiter seine Gilde selbständig eintragen, ein YouTuber seine Videos in unserer Videothek bewerben und interessierte Spieler sich sogar als Journalisten versuchen und Nachrichten verfassen. Um eine beständige Kommunikations- und Verhaltenspolitik zu gewährleisten, werden Inhalte natürlich vom CFC Team überprüft und genehmigt.

 

Wenn ihr also auf der Suche nach einem neuen MMORPG seid, könnt ihr ja gerne mal bei Crowfall (Offiziell) vorbei schauen. Alle Informationen zum Spiel und top aktuelle Nachrichten sowie künftig auch Guides findet ihr unter: *http://www.crowfall-community.de/*

 

Natürlich sind wir hier sowie in unseren Foren über jegliches Feedback dankbar und hören uns gerne eure Wünsche für ideale *Crowfall Community Plattform* an!

 

Ich freue mich auf euren Besuch,

Shiro


----------

